# 2010 Roval Wheels, Going Tubeless??



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Specialized has come out with a Road Tubeless version of their S-Works Mondo tire. It seems safe to assume that they would come out with some Roval wheels to go with them, especially considering the limited selection of tubeless wheels on the market. Here's a pic of the new Tarmac SL3 sporting some carbon wheels with an aluminum breaking surface. 









If you look real close the logo on that tire looks a lot like the logo on the Tubeless Mondo. Except without the red tread of course.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I don't know why my second picture didn't work, but it's at: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=44924


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

This was announced quite some time ago. They were supposed debut for 2009:

http://www.velonews.com/article/78936


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh yeah. I remember that article. Spec teamed up with Campy to produce rims. They're just coming out a year late.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

................well I looked at the 2010 Spec book today. That is not a tubeless wheel  It's a 1595 gram alum/carbon clincher called the Rapid SL. They didn't show any tubeless wheels in the catelog. But why would they private label a Hutchinson tubeless tire unless they were going to have a tubeless wheel available. Hopefully I'm missing something or they'll have a mid-year release.


----------

